# Chautauqua 9/11 NOAA RESULTS!



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

http://www.dobass.com/11NOAA/CHAUTAUQUA/091111.html

njoy~

nip


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

Wow! The bite must have been a bit different than usual. I see alot of very good Chatauqua fishermen at the bottom of the list! Congrats to all those that figured it out!


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Smallies were light- only saw a handfull and just one team with true size to them. 

They had been biting pretty good week riding into it- I think biggest smallie I saw event day was only 3.5.

Perfect day for fishn though- moon right- h20 temps dropping- front moving- slight drizzle-overcast.

Thanks for introducing Chautauqua to me Louis- seems just like yesterday!

nip


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

Time flies brother!


----------

